# 5 days from Budapest to Berlin-is Switzerland Matterhorn feasible?



## flexible (Jul 13, 2013)

28 Aug 2013 - Disembark Grand European Viking River Cruise in Budapest. Previous day includes tour of Budapest.

My husband said he'd love to see the Matterhorn in the Swiss Alps. Does that sound feasible? 

Flying BUD-Zurich or another airport would save time 

Lizap suggested a Car Rental from Zurich suggested in post below
I've rented cars in the UK & Ireland, France etc. If parking could be expensive we tend to avoid car rentals. But if we have a car rental & GPS we might be able to get to a more distant and less expensive hotel or B & B.

Trains in Switzerland:
http://www.ricksteves.com/rail/switzerland.cfm
Trains in/near Matterhorn are not part of rail passes 
http://www.matterhorngotthardbahn.ch/en/travel_informatiion/Map_route/Pages/default.aspx

then fly to Rostock, Hamburg or Berlin and connect get to port in Warnemunde, Germany.

We have Aug 28,29,30,31 and Sep 1 to plan.
We are trying to travel with minimal luggage.

2 Sep 2013 - embark Emerald Princess in Warnemunde, Germany - about 3 hours North of Berlin

Update:
http://www.rome2rio.com/s/Budapest/Warnemünde
http://www.rome2rio.com/s/Budapest/Matterhorn/Warnemünde


----------



## lizap (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you are on target with your planning.  Fly to Zurich, but I would consider renting a car, return to Zurich, and fly to Berlin.  This maximizes your time in Switzerland.





flexible said:


> 28 Aug 2013 - Disembark Grand European Viking River Cruise in Budapest. Previous day includes tour of Budapest.
> 
> My husband said he'd love to see the Matterhorn in the Swiss Alps.
> Does that sound feasible?
> ...


----------

